# No Limit Roleplay Discord Server Looking For New Guests!



## Salisha (Sep 26, 2019)

[ERP] [EXTREME KINKS] [DETAILED SETTING] [HUMANS AND FURRIES WELCOME]

Are you looking for a place to indulge and unload your darkest, most twisted, and fucked-up fantasies? Well do we have a server for you!

Taystie Park! The no-limits Amusement Park of your wildest dreams! Any kink, all casual, all debaucherous, all the time! The focus is kinky *bad ends*, specifically VORE, SNUFF, and TRANSFORMATIONS (Yes, all kinds of TF, from anthro, to mental, to animal, and even Latex for you degenerates!)

We are a fun community with a heavy focus on quality ROLEPLAY. Freedom and creativity are key, and everyone is welcome to join the depravity that Taystie Park has to offer. Anything is possible here to those with the mind (and the courage) to make it a reality!

That being said, tamer and more vanilla kinks are more then welcome too!

F-list - Warning Check out the link for more information on this open-ended and freeform setting, and if you have any other questions or concerns, feel free to contact me in PMs or Discord at Salisha#6437

Join the ~T~ Amusement Park - Extreme Kink ERP (18+) Discord Server!


----------



## Salisha (Sep 30, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Salisha (Oct 7, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Salisha (Oct 15, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Salisha (Oct 22, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Salisha (Oct 30, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Salisha (Nov 6, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Salisha (Nov 14, 2019)

bump


----------



## Salisha (Nov 21, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Salisha (Nov 29, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Salisha (Dec 4, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Salisha (Dec 16, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Salisha (Dec 30, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Salisha (Jan 9, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Salisha (Feb 3, 2020)

bump


----------



## Salisha (Feb 14, 2020)

Bump! (with updated links!~)


----------



## Salisha (Mar 1, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Salisha (Mar 28, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Salisha (Apr 11, 2020)

Bump


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 11, 2020)

can 13 year olds join or no?


----------



## Salisha (Apr 12, 2020)

No


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 12, 2020)

k


----------



## Salisha (May 19, 2020)

Bawmp!


----------



## Salisha (Jun 1, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Salisha (Jun 20, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Salisha (Jul 18, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Salisha (Oct 19, 2020)

bump


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Oct 19, 2020)

Salisha said:


> [ERP] [EXTREME KINKS] [DETAILED SETTING] [HUMANS AND FURRIES WELCOME]
> 
> Are you looking for a place to indulge and unload your darkest, most twisted, and fucked-up fantasies? Well do we have a server for you!
> 
> ...


Wish I still RP'd
XD


----------



## Salisha (Nov 13, 2020)

bump


----------



## Salisha (Jan 13, 2021)

Bumpy


----------



## Salisha (Feb 2, 2021)

bumpy


----------



## Salisha (Feb 23, 2021)

B ump


----------



## Salisha (Apr 5, 2021)

bum
p


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 5, 2021)

Why am I not being able to invite?


----------



## Salisha (Apr 5, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Why am I not being able to invite?


You'll have to explain. Are you in the server and are unable to invite people?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 5, 2021)

Salisha said:


> You'll have to explain. Are you in the server and are unable to invite people?



I'm not in the server and I'm unable to join, even though I'm not at my maximum server limit.


----------



## Salisha (Apr 5, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'm not in the server and I'm unable to join, even though I'm not at my maximum server limit.


Can you add me on Discord? I'll try to resolve the problem that way. Salisha#6437


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 5, 2021)

Salisha said:


> Can you add me on Discord? I'll try to resolve the problem that way. Salisha#6437



Okay


----------



## Salisha (Apr 19, 2021)

boop


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 19, 2021)

Might join this place soon! Seems quite enticing!


----------



## Salisha (Jun 1, 2021)

beep


----------



## Salisha (Jun 14, 2021)

Blimp


----------



## Salisha (Jul 31, 2021)

Bump


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Jul 31, 2021)

This sounds interesting. Can I join?


----------



## Salisha (Sep 19, 2021)

Bupp


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 19, 2021)

More bumps than a poorly maintained dirt road.


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Sep 20, 2021)

I'll join


----------



## Yatho (Sep 23, 2021)

I'll join


----------



## Salisha (Oct 30, 2021)

Spooky bump


----------



## Salisha (Dec 8, 2021)

Christmas Bump


----------



## Salisha (Jan 25, 2022)

boomp


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 25, 2022)

I dont have discord


----------



## Salisha (Apr 18, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> I dont have discord


Try out our room on F-List then! Also bump. :3


----------



## Salisha (Sep 20, 2022)

bummmp


----------

